# Which One to Buy



## Blucher (29 Jan 2014)

One burning question I have at the moment, concerns wood lathes. I am in the market for a wood lathe, and I would welcome any opinions, "stay away froms..." etc. I am currently looking out for a reasonably priced wood lathe. Did some turning back at school, but in those days we had a candle on the headstock to see what we were doing. :roll: 
After endless nights of flipping from manufacturer to supplier to forum to ...... well I think you all know the trail, I have settled on one type in particular the Record CL 3/4. I want a lathe that will outlast me, that I will not have to think about upgrading in two or three years because I have out grown the one I have. Record Lathes seem to have a very good write up except....... I see so many of them up for sale.. Now another model I have considered is the Charnwood W813, but I am left a little uneasy because there are so many reports of the 10 step speed change wearing drive belts very quickly, and the fact that the cones over which the belts run are rather fragile. I have queried this with Charnwood and they say (as expected) that this is just bad press thrown out by people who didn't go about the job of changing belts properly. Strangely I have not come across one Charnwood W813 for sale second hand. I ask myself is this because nobody is buying them in the first place (which I tend to doubt) or is it because W813 owners are that satisfied with their machine that once they have purchased it they are not wanting to sell it.
Looking once again at the Record CL3/4 Lathes (I know we are talking chalk and cheese to some degree) but I ask myself here, are there so many Record Lathes up for grabs because there are so many purchased in the first place. are the owners dissatisfied with their record machine. I am in a real dilemma now. I have already considered how much I am likely to use the machine (Hobby v Trade Lathe) and my intentions presently will take me up into the trade use in hours. I've saved up the money over a long time to purchase either, but I don't want to be purchasing one, then thinking I should have got the other. Charnwood add ons are much less expensive than most equivalent Record ones, and are available it would seem in greater abundance. With my criteria for shopping, what opinions do people have,. should it be a brand new and Warranted Charnwood, or a decent second hand Record Power CL. At the moment I am tending to go for the Record, then I watch the Charnwood video and think "that would probably do me, then I am back to the record. Someone for goodness sake straighten me out on this.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (29 Jan 2014)

I was you a year ago and I bought the CL4. I've never looked back because its bullet proof. The one piece of advice I would say is for goodness sake get one with electronic variable speed (like the CL4) because the control it gives you versus the faff avoided changing belts is worth its weight. Also I really like the ability to swing the headstock away from the bed when hollowing deep stock.
The cost of Record accessories shouldn't worry you...loads of other manufacturers make kit that fits the record lathes. Finally, that 5 year warranty is another big peace of mind swayer....so if it does go wrong...who cares? RP after sales service is superb. I've had a dust extractor and bandsaw motors go over the years....both replaced next post with no quibble free of charge. They didn't even ask me how long I'd owned them for. I'm sure they cant say it for legal reasons but really Record stand by their products for life.


----------



## Woodmonkey (29 Jan 2014)

I have a similar lathe to that charnwood one, in 5 years I have had to change the belt twice, it cost about 8 pounds and takes about 1 minute so that's not really an issue. Never had a RP lathe but if you can get a cl4 variable speed one that would be a superior machine for sure although probably double the price.
Rich


----------



## Spindle (29 Jan 2014)

Hi

See this thread - the OP asked a similar question with regard to a CL4 and an Axi AWVS 900 which is similar to the Charnwood.

new-axminster-awvsl900-or-second-hand-record-power-cl4-lathe-t76071.html

The build quality of the Record may account for there being a good number for sale - they will probably outlast their owners :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## Jethro (29 Jan 2014)

Hi there Blucher
My mate has a record cl4 good lath, but would not be my choice.
I am on my second lath which is a hegner, I just can't fault it,it's like a Rolls Royce after the first lath I had.
They are not cheap,but I have seen second hand ones around at a fair price.
Whatever you go for pick the best one you can afford.
It might pay you to join a club [if you can] before you buy one,that way you may get the chance to try some, and 
you will get loads of advice


Geoff :wink:


----------



## KimG (29 Jan 2014)

If you want something really solid, the Jet 1642 is a sound bit of kit, you will not need to replace it. It does all come down to budget in the end, I mean, a Oneway would be fantastic, but the price is worth a sharp intake of breath.


----------



## Woodmonkey (30 Jan 2014)

You can pick up a clone of the charnwood on fleabay for not much money, often including a chuck and some chisels....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/draper-wtl90- ... 20deb9bdcc
or
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIP-900m-SWIV ... 4d1811fd6e

this might be a good way to start off without a big outlay, once you have got a feel for it you can then upgrade later when you know more what you want from the hobby


----------



## RogerP (30 Jan 2014)

KimG":mofrk2rr said:


> If you want something really solid, the Jet 1642 is a sound bit of kit, you will not need to replace it. It does all come down to budget in the end, I mean, a Oneway would be fantastic, but the price is worth a sharp intake of breath.


I've got a Oneway chuck ... on my Record


----------



## Spindle (30 Jan 2014)

Hi

It's 'horses for courses' really - you need to decide what you want your lathe to be capable of, (size and type of work).

Large bowls and platters will require an outboard turning facility / swivelling headstock and suitable toolpost.

A bed length capacity of at least 24" can be required to produce spindles for furniture.

A massive lathe is advantageous when turning large out of balance work, (natural edged bowls)

A hollow tailstock is required if long hole boring, (table and standard lamps etc), is to be undertaken

Small diameter work is best turned at high spindle speeds - large out of balance work requires slow speeds

Regards Mick


----------



## Terry - Somerset (30 Jan 2014)

I bought an Axminster version of the Charnwood about a year ago. Excellent specification and value for money but I now want to upgrade (finances permitting!!). CL4 would be close to the top of the list with variable speed and seemingly better build quality. 

Rgds

Terry


----------



## chipmunk (31 Jan 2014)

I've held off commenting but ... Really, don't do it! 

If you can wait, save your money and buy once - buy an Axminster 1628 or one of the EVS Jets like the 1642.

The CL4 is not a patch on these lathes IMO. 

You've only got to think about oiling the headstock bearings (sooo 1940's), the poor tailstock handwheel, those saggy bed bars and that fiddly banjo on the bowl turning outrigger. There's just no comparison.

.....ducks and takes cover, ready for the comments from the Record fans.

Jon


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

chipmunk":xfgufusw said:


> I've held off commenting but ... Really, don't do it!
> 
> If you can wait, save your money and buy once - buy an Axminster 1628 or one of the EVS Jets like the 1642.
> 
> ...



I was going out of my way NOT to say that. The way things are going by the time I have persuaded SWMBO that I need one ( Axi 1628 that is ) they will be out of stock.


----------



## Spindle (31 Jan 2014)

Hi

The Axi 1628 may have the edge over the CL4, at £500 more expensive it should have!

I think I've owned my CL4 for 14 years now and I've never come across a shortcoming. Oiling the spindle bearing takes a second and is a small price to pay for an adjustable, rather than fixed, bearing. I prefer the tailstock wheel without a handle and the tailstock works in the expected sense, (my previous lathe's tailstock wheel was rotated anti-clockwise to extend the tailstock spindle). The banjo on the more modern CLs is a camlock as per the Axi, the bowl turning outrigger is an accessory which I have used extensively for large platters and spinning wheel rims to 26", I not sure what the 1628 offers in this respect. I've not noticed my bed bars sagging but if they did it's a quick job to rotate them.

As I said earlier, it's horses for courses, the Axi has an extra 4" capacity over the bed and will be more suited to large out of balanced turning, if the OP needs these facilities then I'd say go for the Axi, otherwise save himself £500 and get the CL4.

Oh! and don't forget if you need a stand for the lathe the Axi is an additional £200 over the one for the Record.

All of the above IMO of course

Regards Mick

A Record fan ......... Does it show?


----------



## chipmunk (31 Jan 2014)

Hi Mick,
I knew it'd not be popular so I'm sorry  but the Record twin bedbar lathes are just getting too long in the tooth IMHO. Why else would Record have invested in the Nova and Woodfast (Maxi) lathes?

Just to add to the list of gripes I think that the 1MT tooling is IMHO inadequate for anything more than 3/4" diameter drilling.

FYI, the Axi 1624 has a brilliant outboard turning attachment...






...all in cast iron.

...but as you say it all does cost more. 

However, IMHO you can really see where your money is going and you don't need to buy it all at once.

At the end of the day though it's the OP that pays his money and makes his choice :wink: 

Jon


----------



## Spindle (31 Jan 2014)

Hi Jon

No apology necessary - hopefully our discussing the respective merits of different lathes may help someone make a better informed decision regarding a future lathe purchase.

Regarding drilling, I have used a 1 3/4" saw tooth bit into end grain with no issue.

Thanks for drawing my attention to the OB attachment - how did I miss that #-o 

At the end of the day are we really comparing like with like? Lathe, stand, outboard turning attachment:

CL4 package £1140,

Axi 1628 package £1920, (plus the extended tool post).

And is the Axi that much better??

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Spindle":2g20yiyj said:


> if the OP needs these facilities then I'd say go for the Axi, otherwise save himself £500 and get the CL4.



Hr doesn't. He doesn't. And £500 is soooo much money. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

I have to stand up for Mick. Does it show I also have a CL4  Every time I hear the so-called criticisms of the CL4 I keep expecting them to turn up on mine. I'm still waiting. Lets examine them:

- oiling the bearings. I had a 500ml bottle of gear oil spare (is it sae30???) when I bought my lathe. Still not through that bottle at 1 drip per session. The oil nipple is right on top of the headstock, right in front of you. Boom...dealt with.
- The poor tailstock handwheel. It has no handle to snag your fingers or your back on...its designed perfectly for the job. Boom. No 2.
- saggy bed bars. Had mine 18 months, straight edge today...perfectly level. Also....amazingly portable with a couple tweeks of a spanner so it can be easily transported if necessary. Plus of course that's 36 or 48" between centres. Whammo.
- fiddly banjo...what Mick said. Kachow.

The CL4 is a classic, it is without question the most flexible lathe in its class. Horses for courses of course but to decry this functional design elegance (its as ugly as sin I'll concede that) of a machine is to simply mis-represent it. Which other lathe for this price offers both variable electronic speed control AND 30" rim bowl capacity. The revolving head alone is worth its weight when you're hollowing out bowls. While you Jet fans are scraping your genitals on yer poncy tailstock handles, I'm hollowing my bowls at right angles to the lathe axis 

I wont even mention the Record 5 yr warranty......I'm sure the Axy chinese clone will be a pile of iron oxide in the garage corner by then  (Possibly due to it not being covered in oil that spattered out of the bearings)


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Holy turnings Batman. That told um.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

well....you know......rassam grassam dick dastardley etc


----------



## Spindle (31 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":19hm6rye said:


> The way things are going by the time I have persuaded SWMBO that I need one ( Axi 1628 that is ) they will be out of stock.



Bet you don't tell her that the CL4 package would be £800 cheaper :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Well no, of course not. If I just wanted 'a lathe' I could get one, I want a GOOD lathe.
<ducking incoming>


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

I know where you live


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Aye. not far from you :wink:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

and welcome any time to road test the CL4 my friend


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Thats kind of you, perhaps when I have my 1628 we can arrange a day at each others


----------



## woodfarmer (31 Jan 2014)

Spindle":2njrx1je said:


> Grahamshed":2njrx1je said:
> 
> 
> > The way things are going by the time I have persuaded SWMBO that I need one ( Axi 1628 that is ) they will be out of stock.
> ...



I am really pleased with my 1628 but it has some design shortcomings (in my opinion) some very small others a bit more work to fix.
1. the belt change cover is held on with an allen screw. the key for this is not supplied and it ought to be a thumbwheel not a screw.
2. the original faceplate that comes with it is allen screwed to the spindle. There is no mention of this anywhere and the requisite allen key is not supplied. the result is about 30% of new owners (including axi staff) damage the threads on the spindle when unpacking from new.
3. the tool rest wont allow you to dip your tool handle more than 20 degrees before you start pivoting on the back of the rest which is rough and unhardened.
4 the tool rest is set back from the supporting column so when facing bigger diameters you have to position the toolrest too far from the work or the support with foul the work.

5. When using the extension bed for larger work the banjo is too short to position the toolrest outside the bowl 

Both 3 and 4 can be fixed by making a new toolrest with rear clearance and a front overhang to clear the supporting post. Alternatively you could steal a rest from a jet lathe. I guess for 5 you would need to make a bigger banjo.

The tailstock is graduated for 10 cm movement. But inserting a full 2mt with tang steals 2.5 cm ie 25% of the available movement. This caused me a minor problem drilling a hole through a rolling pin I was making. It could be cured by cutting 2.5 cm off the 2mt tool but that could lead to other problems. Basically the tailstock is incorrectly made. My modern cheap Chinese pillar drill or my near 100 year old metal lathe does not suffer from this fault.

If the steel locking pin to lock the spindle had a place on it so it could be attached to the lathe it would be better. My pillar drill does.

Finally and this is probably not exclusive to the 1628. If you pull the plug or switch it off at the mains, For a little while pushing the start button will run the motor for a turn or two. It could easily catch you out. It is because there is no electronic interlock built into the variable speed electronics. Ideally lack of input power should inhibit the electronic motor run function.

I know these may seem "picky" but to me it shows lack of finesse in the design, bit like windows all the individual parts built and designed by separate committees.


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

Interesting points woodfarmer ( I am afraid we have hijacked this thread ) All worth thinking about but not enough to put me off. I really don't see that there is any competition in this price bracket.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Jan 2014)

I'm saving for a oneway (so far I've enough for one of the rubber feet)


----------



## woodfarmer (31 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":1544qx0p said:


> Interesting points woodfarmer ( I am afraid we have hijacked this thread ) All worth thinking about but not enough to put me off. I really don't see that there is any competition in this price bracket.




Don't get me wrong it is a good lathe and I would probably buy it again. it is just there are few things that can be fixed easily enough that shouldn't be there in the first place. It is -very- versatile, My primary focus is bowls, sometimes large. it does that. it had a swivelable headstock and the extended bed to help. it is basically a shorter bed lathe, not a problem to me as i don't do a lot of spindle turning anyway, but I could always raise the extended bed and have a useful long bed lathe. I doubt I will ever run out of lathe with it.


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Feb 2014)

The one problem I do see with the 1628 is the extended bed / legs combo. The extended bed cannot be used in 'big bowl' format without buying the legs as well and the new price Axi are charging for them seems a tad extortionate. I am planning to put it on a bench and hope I never want to make anything wider than 16 inches.


----------



## Spindle (1 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":3cn74423 said:


> The extended bed cannot be used in 'big bowl' format without buying the legs as well



Hi

I found Woodfarmer's review very interesting and well balanced - his comment re the tool post on the extension bed is particularly relevant, in order to turn a large diameter item on the outboard facility it seems you will have to purchase the floor standing tool rest, (£310), in addition to the leg stand and bed extension !! That's now £2230 for the package, virtually double that of the CL4, (I know the theory of diminishing returns but this is a bit severe).

Doing a little comparison between the 1628 and the CL4, I was surprised to see that the Axi is heavier by only 6kg - I'd assumed that the difference was significantly greater. It now wouldn't surprise me if the Record is heavier when both are equipped with leg stands, (the Record one is 46kg but I can't find a weight for the Axi legs).

I'm sorry if I come across as blinkered, but the more I look into comparisons between the 1628 and the CL4 the more difficult I find it to see how Axi is good value.

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Feb 2014)

OK, you have got me thinking. I will come back to this when I have thunk !!


----------



## Woodmonkey (1 Feb 2014)

I think that's wrong Mick, you need the legs and the outboard attachment, you don't need to buy the extension as well. Still a lot of money though.

Edit: lathe - 1400, stand 360, extension (which comes with extended tool post) - 160, so total £1920.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 Feb 2014)

for which you could get a very decent 2nd hand vicmarc!


----------



## Spindle (1 Feb 2014)

Woodmonkey":2ijwvtku said:


> I think that's wrong Mick, you need the legs and the outboard attachment, you don't need to buy the extension as well.



Hi

But as Woodfarmer has pointed out:

5. When using the extension bed for larger work the banjo is too short to position the toolrest outside the bowl 

Therefore you will need the free standing tool support or some equivalent means of moving the tool rest away from the lathe centre line.

Edited to add - At £2230 that's the same price as a new Record Maxi 1, (OK you'd have to shell out £150 for the outboard rest if 21" over the bed wasn't enough). I'd say there was no competition there and we are comparing items in the same price range.

Regards Mick


----------



## woodfarmer (1 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":s05zhejp said:


> The one problem I do see with the 1628 is the extended bed / legs combo. The extended bed cannot be used in 'big bowl' format without buying the legs as well and the new price Axi are charging for them seems a tad extortionate. I am planning to put it on a bench and hope I never want to make anything wider than 16 inches.



It is neither difficult or expensive to make up a free standing toolrest. With that you are unlimited to the size you can turn. Just be sure you make a sturdy and heavy stand for your lathe. and ask axi if you can have a jet toolrest instead of the one supplied. ( you can buy a 6" jet toolrest as an optional extra. ask for the 12" (300mm) as well.


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Feb 2014)

woodfarmer":2tct4o1c said:


> Grahamshed":2tct4o1c said:
> 
> 
> > The one problem I do see with the 1628 is the extended bed / legs combo. The extended bed cannot be used in 'big bowl' format without buying the legs as well and the new price Axi are charging for them seems a tad extortionate. I am planning to put it on a bench and hope I never want to make anything wider than 16 inches.
> ...


Duly noted about asking for Jet tool rest(s)

I have been looking at ( details of ) the Record maxi 1 which I have to admit had bypassed me. It is an impressive looking machine and the 21 inch swing would probably mean I wouldn't need any way of doing anything bigger but it is longer than I wanted and although it is sort of in the same price range it sort of isn't either. 
Mounting the axi on a cupboard/trolly/bench would mean I could make my own attached outrigger which would give me huge turning capacity without having a long lathe.
I am tempted by the Maxi but think I will stick with the 1628.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 Feb 2014)

dang he's stubborn....OK....a suitcase full of money...and use of the swivel chair at weekends...alright.....my wife's recipe for ratatouille!!


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Feb 2014)

with a suitcase of money I could het both and have one as a Sunday special


----------



## Sheptonphil (1 Feb 2014)

I wouldn't change my 1628 for any other in the Axi or Jet range. I looked at Record in Yandles but solid as they are, they looked 'retro'. As mine is bench mounted, I did look at the CL4 as it was bench mountable, but there did seem to be the value difference between it and the 1628 (I bought before the £150 price rise) if both were to be used as is, and not for turning cartwheels. For bowls up to 18" with the head swivelled 30 degrees, nothing else is needed, and bench mounting it with no end access, this is ideal. I haven't got the extra 18" space to put a four foot bed lathe and this is a great piece of kit with oodles of power. 

I have added the Sorby modular rest system as Woodfarmer is right, the supplied rest is not ideal. I don't think the front is hardened, let alone the back. 

The OP should have a look in the for sale section, the lathe and accessories there would probably suit to a 'T'. 

Phil


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Feb 2014)

The OP hasn't been back since he made the original post, though I suppose it is only a few days.

I will have a look at the sorby modular rest as well.


----------



## Blucher (14 Feb 2014)

Well guys after a load of deliberation, I finally settled for my lathe....... a SIP 01936. 
I have been awaiting its delivery, and it finally arrived on Wednesday gone. Not used it yet, but I have given it a once over out of the box and it is very nice. Centres line up perfect, tailstock and banjo traverse the bed smoothly, motor works and most importantly, the variable speed works very smoothly and quietly. 
I think the thing I have been most eager to obtain was fully variable speed after all of the recommendations on this forum. After doing a precise measurement of available space in my shed, I discovered the CL4 (my lathe of preference) would simply not fit, unless I turfed out other stuff that is needed for other projects, so going on some other recommendations regarding the debateable longevity of the cone drive variable speed units, I thought its got to be an electronic speed control. 
I liked the look of the SIP because out of all of the Midi lathes within my price range, it appears to have the most power with a nice little 3/4 HP DC motor with a 305mm swing (I am not sure how this compares with the turning power of a 3/4 HP CL3 for torque etc but being totally new in these matters, I imagined that they must be the same given such a power rating, but please correct me if I am wrong in this belief cos I just don't know fer sure).
Most other midis are 1/3 to 1/2 HP and I just thought this might fit the bill better for a first lathe. 
The only item I am struggling to find now is a bed extension. I read of how certain smaller lathes are exactly the same lathe just badged up or painted up different, and I tend to wonder if any of these others provide a reasonably priced extension, because it seems SIP don't (I have spoken to SIP themselves yet there is clear facility for such retrofit on the machine, and the accompanying brochure even implies that the extension should form a part of the package, being clearly identified with its own part number). Has anyone any suggestions on this, otherwise I will have to resort to the job done by Bill Akins on You Tube (which looks a reasonably solid job).
Anyway, whatever, its a nice size to cut my teeth on I guess, without spending too much money on a first dip into the market. If I do enjoy it (and I will enjoy it even more if I have the option of longer spindles) I can upgrade at some future point.


----------



## Robbo3 (15 Feb 2014)

woodfarmer":160r0ybr said:


> I am really pleased with my 1628 but it has some design shortcomings (in my opinion) some very small others a bit more work to fix.
> 1. the belt change cover is held on with an allen screw. the key for this is not supplied and it ought to be a thumbwheel not a screw.
> 2. the original faceplate that comes with it is allen screwed to the spindle. There is no mention of this anywhere and the requisite allen key is not supplied. the result is about 30% of new owners (including axi staff) damage the threads on the spindle when unpacking from new.
> 3. the tool rest wont allow you to dip your tool handle more than 20 degrees before you start pivoting on the back of the rest which is rough and unhardened.
> ...


1. I prefer the low profile dome headed allen socket screw supplied as it allows a relatively flat area for storage. Small magnets make ideal holders for all sorts of bits like an allen key & the spindle locking pin.

3.& 4. Without seeing how you work, I'm not sure what's happening here. The rest seems to be a generic shape as supplied with lots of different makes & models of lathes.

5. I thought that was the idea of having a swiveling headstock with the additional option to reverse the rotation, but agree that a longer banjo would be nicer. It is certainly ample for the maximum turning size over the bed.

The tailstock mechanics & start button haven't caused me any problems. As the weather warms up, my lathe should hopefully be getting a lot more use so if I come across any problems, I'll report back.

  
It might have been better if this was in the APTC 1628 thread
- axminster-1628-v-s-woodlathe-t74016.html


----------



## Grahamshed (15 Feb 2014)

Well done Blucher. Now get out there and enjoy it. and don't forget to show us the results.


----------



## Vic Perrin (15 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":38n9jr88 said:


> woodfarmer":38n9jr88 said:
> 
> 
> > Grahamshed":38n9jr88 said:
> ...



Hi Graham, I have had the Record Maxi 1 with the outrigger attachment for 4 years now. I honestly can't fault it.
From slimline pens to 30" diam bowls it just handles everything you throw at it.

If you have never seen one operating you should try and get a demo. I went to Record and tested one before I brought mine. If ever you are in my neck of the woods you are more than welcome to come and have a spin

Vic


----------



## Grahamshed (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the info, and offer to see, Vic. It looked like a great machine but apart from being dearer is also considerably longer which will be a problem.
I may well arrange to have a look at it though.


----------



## Blucher (15 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":507p4kwo said:


> Well done Blucher. Now get out there and enjoy it. and don't forget to show us the results.


Thanks Shed. I will do as soon as I set it up, got to finish off making the space. It is sitting for the present on my lounge floor waiting for some weather so that I can complete the job. Maybe this weekend.
Not sure if I will start turning yet until I have attended a local club which was kindly recommended to me by one of this forums members. I don't want to develop any bad habits which I will have to break out of, for want of a week or two. I want to get to doing it the right safe and proper way.

Regarding photos, I might wait until I am a bit more proficient on the turning before attempting that. I hope that day wont be long off, although watching a few of the turners on You tube and on some DVDs I bought of Ebay, and the speed with which they do things, and the depths of wood they are gouging out at each pass, I think I might still have quite a way to go.


----------



## Grahamshed (15 Feb 2014)

Blucher":4dwqfy4n said:


> Not sure if I will start turning yet until I have attended a local club which was kindly recommended to me by one of this forums members. I don't want to develop any bad habits which I will have to break out of,


That makes a great deal of good sense.


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Feb 2014)

Robbo3":22kekjx7 said:


> woodfarmer":22kekjx7 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really pleased with my 1628 but it has some design shortcomings (in my opinion) some very small others a bit more work to fix.
> ...




Re 1 the allen screw. It seemed odd to me to install a lever to move the motor and another lever to lock it to facilitate changing belt speeds, but then needing a tool not supplied ( 16 pence worth) to actually get at the belt and pulleys. I did say it was a small thing, if you prefer the allen screw then that is just a choice. I would prefer a thumbnut.

using the toolrest for spindle turning is ok as you can raise or lower it to get the bevel rubbing. For facing off or doing frontal intermittent cutting I prefer to have the tool running on the bevel using as sharp a cutting angle as possible. Using the gouge on its side is really cutting like a skew chisel, ok when you have continuous cutting but not always the cut I want to use. face on you can't dip the handle much more than 20 degrees before it starts pivoting on the back. This is the first time I have seen a rest do that, but I admit my experience with woodturning lathes is very limited. the jet, record and myford lathes don't have that problem. Worse, face on to the work the tool rest support fouls the work nearly half an inch before the rest itself. Again none of the previous lathes suffer from that problem.

I have virtually no experience with wood turning lathes but do have some with metal cutting lathes. none of these has had the swivelling headstock feature so I don't really think of it. But I can see it could be a help with the outboard turning of the outside of the workpiece. Just it never occurred to me. Be aware this facility leaves you with a headstock that is quite happy to lock down up to half an inch off true with the tailstock centre. so each time you move the headstock if you want to turn between centres, or drill you need to check it with the tailstock centre.
From your note I have had a little play. To swivel the work on the bed, it seems easiest to turn the headstock through 135 degrees and load the banjo to the left of the headstock, That seems to give the best access to a bowl.

it is just that the tailstock loses a quarter of the available movement. Whether it ever bothers anyone or not will depend how deep they want to drill. The start button is fine, just that when you switch off the mains to the lathe it can still work for a little while, which might just prove to be inconvenient 

hope that clears things up, didn't see your post until today.


----------



## Altheo (17 Feb 2014)

Has anyone had experience with a Tyme Avon?


----------



## dickm (17 Feb 2014)

Altheo":2o9mu76a said:


> Has anyone had experience with a Tyme Avon?



Had one for quite a while, and only changed it for the Mystro to enable switching of accessories between the wood and metalworking lathes. The Tyme wasn't a great seller, but IMHO was an excellent lathe for the price. OK, it's not a cast iron battleship, but mounted on a solid bench is very capable and the bed bar arrangement is really superior - smooth moving and 100% accurate tailstock location. Speed change is pretty easy, even though it involves swapping belts. As it takes a foot mounting motor on a completely accessible plate, it would be very easy to get a replacement 3-phase motor to run off an invertor to give infiinitely variable speed. (That was in the pipline for mine, using the 3p motor off the 352, but got overtaken by the purchase of the Mystro)
Downside, apart from not being CI, is that it's an uncommon nose thread (25mm by 2mm if memory serves) so getting chuck adaptors isn't necessarily easy.
But for anyone who wants a practical, useable lathe, at the usual Ebay price of £150 to £250, it's a bargain.


----------



## Altheo (18 Feb 2014)

Useful info. Many thanks.


----------

